# If anyone feels down on life, please watch this.



## Mark Evans (28 Aug 2010)

http://thechive.com/2010/08/27/man-with ... you-video/

There's no need for a description of the vid.


----------



## Tom (28 Aug 2010)

He's an incredible guy - I've seen this clip a couple of times now, and it's amazing every time


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Aug 2010)

It's an extremely touching video.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (28 Aug 2010)

That video has just had a profound effect on me. 

He is an inspiration.

Thank you so much for sharing Mark.


----------



## nayr88 (28 Aug 2010)

amazing!


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Aug 2010)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for sharing Mark.



It needed sharing, I think. First time I watched it, it had me choked, the second time, I was choked even more.



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> amazing!



An inspiration to us all.


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Aug 2010)

Have seen this many times, that guy is simply amazing


----------

